# camelback podium chill 25oZ



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just bought this and I don't have any bottle cages that will hold it.
Anybody know a cage that will hold it?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Almost any cage will work, some of them are pretty tight though.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Took some break in to fit nicely in my blackburn cages. After a few months, it softened up considerably, compared to a new one.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

View attachment 817145
View attachment 817146
Follow up post. 
I wanted to show how I solved my issue. The top loading cage was just not going to work. I found a left hand side load specialized bottle holder.
The current bottle mounting screw holes are to high up for the longer bottle. Therefore I had to move cage holder down. I just moved the cage down, used the bottom hole for top cage, then used a couple zip ties to snug the bottom down. Went on my typical little over an hour ride and everything was good. Some small movement on bottom, nothing to worry about. The bottle I had filled with frozen water alittle over half way. Topped off before ride and at end of ride still had ice cold H2O, freaking awesome when it was smoking hot and I was dripping sweat, ahhh the little things...


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

You misled us with your question! 

It's not the cage, but your frame that didn't want to fit the bottle. Looks like you found a good solution., though.


----------

